# Spray painting my case



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok I've been bored lately and I've decided I'm going to spray paint one side of my case with a design and is there a specific kind of paint I should use. 

The design I was going to do was nvidia in green and scatter the words around the side panel.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

I would find some Montana its a little expensive.  I use it and its some of the best paint on the market.  That or Rustoleum is not bad either.

http://www.mtncolors.com/s.nl;jsess....e3eSc3uNaNuTe34Pa38Ta38Ob3b0?sc=2&category=3

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=97


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I used Rustoleum and it works fine, make sure you find some way to at least scuff the surfaces though or it will flake.

If it's your first time painting you might want to keep it simple, masking off areas and making designs would be a step to take once you got the hang of applying paint well.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

I would strip it and use primer and make sure to get some high grit sandpaper.  You can get a mirror finish if you take your time.    cheers


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2009)

Hm this is my first time so I don't get some of the terms  

Whats primer, rustoleum, montana and scruff.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

This will tell you exactly how to repaint your case.

http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to1.html


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2009)

What would happen if I just got some green spraypaint and sprayed it on the case and let it dry ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Hm this is my first time so I don't get some of the terms
> 
> Whats primer, rustoleum, montana and scruff.



I see this unfolding VERY badly.

1. Primer is a base that you spray on first so the paint has something to adhere to. Sometimes paint doesnt bond due to its properties but primer bonds to anything. Paint however will ALWAYS bond with primer. Understand?

Tip: Use the same brand of primer as you do paint. Mixing brands can cause cracking, bubbles and "orange peel".

2. Rustoleum is a special kind of paint that protects metal from rusting. Its not 100% rust proof but its damn sure helps. It also bonds to just about everything without the need of primer.

3. "Scuff" means to roughin the surface. You do this to smooth surfaces to provide texture for the paint to bond to. 

Tip: Use light coats of paint instead of one heavy base. Scuff the area that you want to paint and apply a light coat. Let it dry. Then LIGHTLY sand it. Paint another light coat let it dry and again lightly sand it. Then on your last coat don't sand. You should have a nice smooth painted surface. Never EVER RUSH.

I hope this helps.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

It would probably crack and chip off.  You can rough it up with some sandpaper and then paint it.  that will help the paint stick better like 1kurgan1 said.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I see this unfolding VERY badly.
> 
> 1. Primer is a base that you spray on first so the paint has something to adhere to. Sometimes paint doesnt bond due to its properties but primer bonds to anything. Paint however will ALWAYS bond with primer. Understand?
> 
> ...



1. I kinda thought thats what primer was, Just making sure 

2. I'l use rustoleum

3. Got it 

Ok if I saw the link that crechan posted and it looks like a bigger job than I anticipated so I might as well go ahead and do the whole case.

I kinda wanted to go with a nvida themed case for my first one. I think I will do some drawings tonight and show them on this. How would I go about painting plastic.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

stencil, airbrush or by hand


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 28, 2009)

Either use vinyl dye, or rustolium plastic furniture paint, they both sort of chemically react with the polyvinyl.. Regular paint may just peel off after a while, or will chip off very easy, even if you give the plastic a surface sanding to give the paint something to hold onto.


----------

